# John Deere 265 Transmission release



## Diggerstoy2 (May 26, 2021)

Looking for help locating the transmission release valve for a John Deere 265 hydrostatic . No longer available through Deere . Can someone help please???????????


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hi Diggerstoy2, welcome to the tractor forum. 

These are normally accessible from the rear of the tractor. See attached forum discussion on this subject:









Disengaging Transaxle on a 265


High all. I have a 1991 or so 265 with a Kaw 17. How do I disengage the transaxle to roll it when I need to? It has the single large unit for both wheels and the hand control mounted next to the implement lever on the right. Thanks in advance.




www.tractorforum.com


----------



## Diggerstoy2 (May 26, 2021)

BigT said:


> Hi Diggerstoy2, welcome to the tractor forum.
> 
> These are normally accessible from the rear of the tractor. See attached forum discussion on this subject:
> 
> ...


Yes , I know where it is , but the valve is bad . Looking for one to replace it


----------



## Diggerstoy2 (May 26, 2021)




----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Do you have the part number?


----------



## Diggerstoy2 (May 26, 2021)

BigT said:


> Do you have the part number?


I was told it is AM106270


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Or a transmission identifier?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Part number 20?






ARIMain - WEINGARTZ


Find parts for your john deere hydrostatic transmission sauer-sunstrand bdu-21l-202: power train,steering & brakes am116614, with our free parts lookup tool! Search easy-to-use diagrams and enjoy same-day shipping on standard John Deere parts orders.




weingartz.com


----------



## Diggerstoy2 (May 26, 2021)

Found The Part , Have it coming . Thanks everyone !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

